# Rytera Alien Nemesis Update VEM Photos and Alien-Z



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

Shown in photo –Alien Nemesis with VEM (Vibration Escape Module) 
The Alien Nemesis will include two VEMs. This feature will minimize vibration even more than the riser design. 

As we posted earlier the first Alien Nemesis bows will be shipped to reps and some dealers in the next 10 days. More will be shipping in the next 3 weeks. Full production will be in January.

Alien-Z bows are currently in camo and starting to ship this week

Thanks you all for the great response on this new line.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet looking bow, just when you think Rytera hits a homerun with the Alien line, the Nemesis is next up to the plate! 

Awesome looking bow and one of the sweetest looking risers for 2010. 

Can't wait to shoot one!


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Already ordered! Can't wait.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Awesome bow. I actually would consider getting one if I was in the market.

I am just surprised to see that there is no insert for the stabiliser. It looks stronger and prevents damage of mounting/removing a stabiliser... Just me though (I'm a picky engineer:darkbeer

TomG


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice bow


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

TomG said:


> Awesome bow. I actually would consider getting one if I was in the market.
> 
> I am just surprised to see that there is no insert for the stabiliser. It looks stronger and prevents damage of mounting/removing a stabiliser... Just me though (I'm a picky engineer:darkbeer
> 
> TomG


That is the one thing about this bow I don't like. I had a firecat and there was a nice little circle of aluminum showing the grommet on my wrist sling turned while I was tightening my stabilizer. Great looking bow though I like the riser and the overall design. I would like to see one orange and black. That would be a nice combo on the Nemesis.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

great looking bow and the new VEM modules fit so nice and clean, u guys are really stepping it up


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*It will be mine!!!*

Oh yes it will be mine!!!


----------

